
Explore France’s Loire Valley in the Footsteps of Leonardo da Vinci - portobello
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/travel/explore-frances-loire-valley-in-footsteps-of-leonardo-da-vinci-180971039/
======
jahn716
I've been to the town twice (Amboise) while visiting the Loire Valley - it's
pretty nice and quaint as you'd imagine medieval towns in the French wine
country. Walkable, picturesque, good food and wine.

However, the Leonardo da Vinci related stuff is surprisingly gaudy. And for
some reason the main da Vinci exhibit is sponsored by IBM yet still expensive
for admission.

Overall, if you're in the area it's worth checking out. But nothing to go out
of your way for.

~~~
iaabtpbtpnn
I'd visit Loire for the Cremant alone!

~~~
jahn716
Now that's a great reason to visit ;)

------
hnzix
_" Once fully wound, the animal shuffles forward for up to ten paces, twirls
its tail, rotates its head and displays its fangs: a spectacle fit for a
king."_

Leonardo prefigured the Aibo 500 years ago!

------
packeted
I wanted to read this article especially as I've been to Chateau de Chambord,
but this website is the epitome of adverts ruining the browsing experience!

~~~
marmottus
I opened the article in Chrome on Android and it was indeed an awful
experience but I then switched to the HN browser tab and enjoyed the ad free
browsing

